# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [Office 365] [power automate] condition - vrifier simple nombre

## Conundrum

Bonjour,

Je ne trouve pas quelle formule me permettrait de voir si une condition est vrai.
Je souhaite vrifier que ma cellule (dfinie dans Date-4) est gal  1
Merci de bien vouloir m'aider

----------


## Conundrum

J'ai tent a. 
Ca ne marche pas non plus. Du coup, je pense que c'est  cause de la formule (dont le rsultat est 1) que a ne marche pas.

----------


## Conundrum

A force de tester des trucs, j'ai fini par trouver la solution !  :;):

----------

